# DetailMyCar - Lamborghini Murciélago LP 670–4 SuperVeloce



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

The SuperVeloce's V12 produces 670 PS (493 kW; 661 hp) at 8000 rpm and 490 lb•ft (660 N•m) of torque at 6500 rpm, thanks to revisedvalve timing and upgraded intake system. The car's weight was also reduced by 220 lb (100 kg) through extensive use of carbon fiberinside and out. A new lighter exhaust system was also used. As a result of the extensive weight loss, the SV produces a power-to-weight ratio of 429 Bhp/long ton.

They believed the LP 670-4 SV would be capable of accelerating to 62 mph (100 km/h) from a standing start in just 2.9 seconds and on to 124 mph (200 km/h) in 7.4 seconds. Subsequent testing by Road and Track revealed a 0-60 time of 2.8 seconds and a quarter mile time of 10.9 seconds at 129.4 miles per hour.[13] Lamborghini claims a top speed of 212 mph (341 km/h) when the car is fitted with an optional smaller spoiler, or 209 mph (336 km/h) with the standard Aeropack wing.

*Only 186* of these cars were made due to the factory having to make way for the new Aventador production line (they initially intended to make 350)!

This car is simply one of my all time favourite hyper cars ever made, and being a Lamborghini it is just that bit special so I was really pleased to be working on it.

I have known this customer for some time having previously worked on his Yellow Diablo VT Roadster (Link to follow)!

The car was completed in 2 days and being a few months back now I can't remember every product used but thought this was still worth sharing as it's a car most people tend to like!

Here's some shots





Gaps, crevices and vents all cleaned


Washed using a new Bilt Hamber mitt


The car was then very gently clayed - It doesn't go out in wet weather or winter so only a few small bits of contamination to deal with







Once all clean the car was dried off with Uber soft towels, an air dryer and taken inside the garage to be taped up and inspected.

Here's the initial photo's showing some of the areas needing attention





Polishing was taken at a very gentle steady pace as to make sure and not compromise the clear coat for future work or protection, and after each set a thorough IPA wipedown was carried out to check the progress



First 50/50's on the bonnet just to show the improvement from multiple angles









Bonnet complete






Wing/Bonnet area

Before:




Some deeper swirls present


After:






Moving on to the door

Before:




After




More Befores:




After




Moving to the back rear quarter of the car it started to get bad from some previous work the customer had done on the car by a Detailer (luckily I don't know who though)!

Usually caused by a dirty pad:






Holograms


After








Back for day 2



Looking better




After the whole polishing process was complete the car was rinsed off once more to remove all dust before being towel dried once more.

Wax chosen was my personal favourite Swissvax Crystal Rock 


1 coat applied




Buffed off with nice soft CarPro towels


All just about done!



























What a rear end!


Taken at night


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

wow, simply stunning


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Stunning work fella :argie:
Thats some motor, never seen one in black before only orange.


----------



## kev1609 (Sep 19, 2011)

Stunning work on a stunning car


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Fantastic work on an amazing car.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Great work, how did you polish around the SV decal?


----------



## DubImage (Oct 5, 2014)

Perfect!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

i would lierally **** my self it that came flying up behind me


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Quite incredible. What a car! I do remember seeing this on here some time before though, had a quick search and couldn't find it but had a serious moment of Deja Vu when looking at the after pics!

Great work all round.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Now that's a car fella . A Window from the house into the garage so he can see his SV. Out standing job mate all those angles must have been a pain. I reckon I could follow that rear end all day (_so long as he doesn't put his foot down)_ and not get bored of the noise
Daz


----------



## KarateKid (Oct 13, 2014)

What a beast! The car's pretty awesome too...


----------



## reflex (Oct 11, 2014)

Oh my god.

Fantastic job and superb car. :thumb:

Super reflex, that color is the car ? Black magic ?


----------



## CTR247 (Aug 11, 2013)

Thank you for sharing, great work , looks amazing 
One of my fav v12 Lamborghini's and love the colour too!


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

One of lambos best creations IMO, and a job to match, great work


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Nice and you won't see many in the UK, just 15 delivered and around 6 left here that I'm aware of...

A very special and soon to be a appreciated classic of the future :argie:

Great work on a very difficult car, the solid black on these can be a little tricky to do :thumb:


----------



## Ed_VeeDub (Sep 22, 2008)

WOW, top work


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Kash-Jnr said:


> Great work, how did you polish around the SV decal?


With extreme pain and frustration  The best way I found was to tape off the underside of the lettering first so I could polish the lower section - just lots of neat cutting of tape into points so it would cover the vinyl, once the lower half was done I removed all the tape and then did it again on the top edges effectively so I could then polish that area, pretty painful and I'd have happily bought and fitted replacements for them if I'd known before hand - Would have been nice to get in and polish under it anyway really.

Next time the car comes in I'll probably suggest it to be fair


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Simply love love the sv murcy. 

Great job and thanks for sharing. Beautiful


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Great work


----------



## Pedro92 (May 5, 2011)

crazy car, very nice job.....


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Little vid of the car on a run here:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## Neno330 (Dec 19, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Super super finish.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Looks like a total weapon. Great work, looks sublime

On a side note the tax on this car was up on October 2013!!!!!! WTF???


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

:lol: :lol: What a place for the kitchen table! That's absolutely brilliant! :lol: :lol:

Great work here and the car looks stunning


----------



## delz0r (Mar 5, 2014)

wow, that's incredible


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

Lovely car, lovely house, lovely work.... lovely jubbly


----------



## AAD44H (Apr 12, 2012)

Amazing car


----------



## Ghorrocks (Jan 27, 2014)

Great job, stunning car


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

I think i am in love :0 great work


----------

